# Planted Tanks > Fertilisation and Algae >  Red Nose Shrimp?

## cherabin

I had just removed all the yamato shrimps (10 pieces) from my 2' tank as they were removing more than algae. My monte carlo, weeping and christmas moss are constantly grazed by the yamatos and bits and pieces can be found everywhere in the tank. Moss tied on wood not firmly rooted yet took a worse hit as the moss will completely drop off. I am thinking of adding red nose shrimps instead as have read that they are very effective algae crew and seemingly substantially smaller in size than yamatos. Will this be a good move or will the red nose repeat the actions of the yamatos?

Looking forward to fellow hobbyists' with experience with both shrimp types.

Thank you.

----------


## inrewind

Hi Cherabin, so far my experience with red nose shrimps has been rather pleasant. I have 5 of them, and they have totally removed stubborn hair algae in my 2ft tank. I have had them for almost two weeks, and I have purposely not fed them to see if they would be chewing off the plants in my tank. They have uprooted some of the HC, but it was nothing like when I had nerite snails (which would uproot a whole patch). I suggest maybe buying three first, and slowly see if you will need more. They are a bunch of efficient algae crew, coupled with Otos.

----------


## seudzar

Note that red nose shrimps are easily spooked and when they spooked, they tend to jump out of the tank

----------


## cherabin

Thank you for the advice. I am in the midst of acclimatising a pack of 5 red nose shrimps, bought earlier from C328, into the mentioned tank.

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## cherabin

Hi inrewind. Was there any reason for choosing red nose over yamatos for your algae cleaning crew?

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## inrewind

Yamatos did not clear the stubborn hair algae in my tank. A fellow AQ forumer recommended red nose shrimps so decided to try. I'm not sure if keeping yamatos is easier, but it seems that I'm having better luck keeping red nose shrimps alive. They're also smaller than yamatos so they fit into the scape.

----------


## cherabin

I only had yamatos from GC and East Ocean lasting in my tank. The rest just died off within a week. Hopefully the red nose from C328 are used to my tank parameters. May I ask where did you buy yours from? 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## inrewind

I bought mine from C328, before Aunty repacked them into smaller packets. I've had them close to two weeks & not one casualty yet. I dose Tropica premium & specialised ferts, 2ml of Excel, & potassium daily. They do not seem to be affected.

----------


## cherabin

Fantastic to hear that. 

Sent from my GT-N8000 using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Got pic of red nose shrimp to share?

----------


## raytan12

Anywhere else can i buy red nose shrimps?

----------


## titusxc

> Anywhere else can i buy red nose shrimps?



Hey you can try aquarist chamber. Got mine last week from them.

----------


## raytan12

> Hey you can try aquarist chamber. Got mine last week from them.


I have just tried calling, but the number seems to be invalid. How do I contact them?

----------


## Goalkeeper

A picture will be good. Was trying to get this at C328 yesterday but couldn't find any named after this. Thinking of getting some cherry red but not sure if they are good algae eaters too.

----------


## inrewind

Hi Goalkeeper, you can ask Auntie if you're not sure. She definitely knows Red Nose Shrimp. One definitive feature of this species is it's elongated rostrum. Cherry are good algae eaters, but they stay away from hair algae.

----------


## inrewind

I hope this photo will help. Pardon for the low quality shot, I do not have my macro lens with me at the moment. It looks somewhat like a yamato. Like I mentioned earlier, the one definite feature is it's elongated rostrum, hence also known as rhino shrimps in the aquarium trade.

----------


## Ingen

Do they eat BBA?

----------


## Goalkeeper

Thank you bro inrewind. Will check it out there. The fire red cherries are beautiful and tempted to get those instead if they are equally good algae eaters. Currently have a number of yamato in tank. Hopefully they will all get alone well. Thanks for the picture.

----------


## Ingen

Just gotten a package of 6 from c328, turned out only 5 in that pack haha. Did more reading hoping to find some result if they eat BBa, however, there are some that say these are brackish water shrimp and would only last a few weeks in a freshwater set up. Anyone managed to keep them for long in freshwater planted?

----------


## inrewind

Hi Ingen, mine have been in my tank for around 2 months. They are all alive & active. As far as I know, they would not breed in freshwater set up but has no problem living in one, just like yamatos. Just remember to drip acclimatise & take your time adding them to your established tank. Good luck.

----------


## Ingen

> Hi Ingen, mine have been in my tank for around 2 months. They are all alive & active. As far as I know, they would not breed in freshwater set up but has no problem living in one, just like yamatos. Just remember to drip acclimatise & take your time adding them to your established tank. Good luck.


That's good news! I did a three hour acclimatization at 1-2 drip per second. Hopefully that's good enough for them. They are very active eating and daring I would say, out in the open since I introduce them into the tank. Unfortunately, I don't see them loving the BBA lol

----------


## seudzar

Red nose shrimps, some LFS labelled them as rocket shrimps, they are fresh water shrimps but their breeding cycle are like Yamato which requires brackish water. Their eggs are so much smaller but in huge quantity, when hatch, they are in a form of larve stage which need brackish water to survive until they reach shrimplet stage which then can slowly transfer them to freshwater.

Used to have them in my tank but non of them survive as they are easily spooked and when that happens, they jump out the tank.

----------


## Goalkeeper

Wonder those small fire red cherry shrimps does an equally good job of clearing algae?

----------


## blu3her0

Yes, mine have been around for at least 4 months. Got them from Aquarist Chambers after hearing positive reviews on them being able to clear hair algae and BBA. 

Think they are true swimmers, and it's a joy watching them 'hover' amidst the thickets of plants.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Goalkeeper

Thanks bro. I bought some last week but after introducing one into my tank, my tetras were all chasing after it. I therefore decided to keep the rest separately in a small tank.

----------


## mkz

Anyone knows where stocks red nose shrimps now? Can't seem to find anywhere.

----------


## atasp

> Anyone knows where stocks red nose shrimps now? Can't seem to find anywhere.


Saw some @Y618 that aquarium

----------


## mkz

Cool, thanks. I manage to get some at C328  :Smile:

----------


## scentz

C328 is no longer selling Red Nose! Where else could we find it?

----------


## magpie

Y618 still got stocks for red nose shrimps.

----------


## scentz

OK thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## raytan12

My Red Nose Shrimps disappeared... i guess they didn't survive. They didn't quite help me with my hair algae problem especially on a driftwood which is heavily infested with hair algae. What I did was turn off my filter, pour some Seachem excel on to the cap, syringe the solution and then pump in over the hair algae patch. I left it for 15 mins and then turn on my filter. On the next day, the hair algae turned white, my fire red shrimps grazed on some. The next 2 days, all hair algae completely disappeared and the driftwood looks new. Just syringed some more excel on some moss with hair algae, hopefully this will work again.

----------


## TheAquarist

Your moss will melt too, no ?

----------


## cherabin

Anyone with stock update of any red nose shrimp in any LFS?

----------


## apek19

> Anyone with stock update of any red nose shrimp in any LFS?


Available last week at Y618.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## lukeskwr

any luck? i am thinking of adding more maybe another 5. i might be dropping by c328 tmrw. if there is stock i'll update here.

----------


## mkz

Guys, 

I saw two bags of 10 Red Nose shrimps left at c328 today.

----------


## fireblade

I always find dried red nose in room floor..  :Sad:

----------


## lukeskwr

Like yamatos they jump and also disappear. Best to cover the top. I was not able to visit c328 so no updates from me. mkz updated.

----------


## lukeskwr

was at C328 at about 3pm. saw 1 bag with 6 for $5.40. anyone managed to snap this up?

----------


## cherabin

I bought a total of 2 bags over the past week at C328. 1 bag of 8 and another bag of 6.

----------


## shadez9

Anyone seem the red nose shrimp? Would like to get some. Thanks

----------


## mercur1al

Seen some at y618 last sat/sun. Can't remember the price though.

----------


## seudzar

Saw at c328 too

----------


## atasp

Yes confirm. Saw a few in the tank. 
Shld be $1 each.

----------


## shadez9

How about LFS in the east? Thanks

----------


## Trichopsis

Have you tried CRS Haven in Tampines?

----------


## shadez9

HA! Not yet. Know that their prices are rather steep..

----------

